# Would you consider using underarm pads on your shirt



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wondering, have to wear shirt on work and keep geting wet paches and it's realy going on my nerves. Can't lift up my arms naturaly as I'm worring that everybody will see it so I keep them tight to my body. Tried many deodorants, hate them because I have sensitive skin and it itches like hell plus it's full of aluminium, it can't be good. My wife keeps telling me to use some Nonchalante underarm pads, she use them regulary, but is there any men who is using them and their oppinion please....I mean, it says for men and women, I used them on several occasions and they are ok but it looks like female product. Any views please....​


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you wearing an undershirt? A t-shirt seems like it would make you warmer, and thus sweat more, but I find that's not really true: the t-shirt seems to absorb and evaporate the sweat, keeping you cool enough that the extra layer is balanced out and that you don't show as many sweat stains.

Also, try wearing a deodorant which isn't an antiperspirant. I personally really prefer it. I would make those changes before trying some kind of pad thing.


----------



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

I do wear an undershirt but I don't think it makes any difference or at least not when it comes to sweating.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

What about the Thompson Tee:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-new-high-tech&highlight=high+tech+tee+shirt

And have you tried Certain-Dri anti-Perspirant?


----------



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's available in UK but anyway, I kind of like those pads, they are really cool but just the idea that it might be a female product puts me off so I want to see if any of men is using them or would they consider using them.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had the same problem. The fear of sweat pancakes makes you sweat more, which makes you self conscious about raising your arm, which holds in the heat and makes you sweat even more. It's a vicious cycle that I thankfully broke a couple of years ago. 

The first thing you want to do is make sure you're wearing an all natural fabric in a nice open weave. Oxford cloth is a trad forum staple, but any 100% cotton should work. Avoid non-iron finishes.

Next, as YR mentioned, wear an undershirt. Not an a-shirt (tank top or "wife beater") but a short-sleeve crew or v-neck shirt, also in 100% cotton. This will help absorb some wetness without severely inhibiting airflow.

Then, take all of your deodorants and antiperspirants and throw them out. You don't need them. The reality is, you normally sweat less than you think and all the anxiety about your underarms is making you produce nasty, nervous sweat. All you need to do is avoid excessive wetness and smell (sweat will still happen, as it's a normal function of the human body). 

The smell is caused by bacteria that feeds on your sweat and excretes some nasty smelling stuff that we call BO. If you create a hostile environment for bacteria growth, you eliminate the smell. So, trim your underarm hair nice and close to lessen the places for bacteria to attach itself. Then add some alcohol. If you have sensitive skin, I suggest using vodka (it's a food-grade alcohol as opposed to the harsh stuff you get at the pharmacy). Get some cheap vodka (or expensive vodka, if you want) and a spray bottle and spray some under your arms. Air dry. If you want to add some astringent action (naturally tightening your pores, as opposed to blocking them) you can add witch hazel. If you want to add a scent, you can add a few drops of essential oils or soak some bay leaves in the vodka for a while.

Finally, liberally apply talcum powder to the area. I like Gold Bond but I'm not sure what the UK equivalent would be. In any case, the talcum powder will help absorb any sweat without making your pits feel sticky or gooey or gelatinous. 

It seems like a lot of work but the results are worth it. No nasty sweat pancakes, no stained shirts, no metal-clogged pores and the freedom to hi-five your co-workers or spin your dancing partner with confidence.


----------



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

:smile: Thanks for your prompt answer and instructions. I don't know if it comes with the age or hormones but i'm going thru patch when my sweat is really smelly and it plays with my confidence and before I never had this sort of problems so I'm looking at all options.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

No, I would not. Prefer an antiperspirant.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Then, take all of your deodorants and antiperspirants and throw them out. You don't need them. The reality is, you normally sweat less than you think and all the anxiety about your underarms is making you produce nasty, nervous sweat. All you need to do is avoid excessive wetness and smell (sweat will still happen, as it's a normal function of the human body).


That's some awesome advice, H42! (The whole thing, but particularly about chucking all that junk.)

I rarely ever tell anyone this, but I stopped using deodorant over 20 years ago - as H42 said, BO is caused by bacteria, not the sweat. While I don't trim my pits, keeping them clean is paramount. I recently saw something about swabbing with alcohol (it only suggested vodka, though. heh), but I will add that BAC wipes work really well for keeping all kind of body nasties (fungus, microbes, staph, etc.) at bay; you can find them at most medical supply places. Just a different suggestion... I will also add that Zeasorb is another great desiccant powder I've used for years.

Come back and let us know what's working for you, Dan. :icon_smile:


----------



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

sbdivemaster said:


> That's some awesome advice, H42! (The whole thing, but particularly about chucking all that junk.)
> 
> I rarely ever tell anyone this, but I stopped using deodorant over 20 years ago - as H42 said, BO is caused by bacteria, not the sweat. While I don't trim my pits, keeping them clean is paramount. I recently saw something about swabbing with alcohol (it only suggested vodka, though. heh), but I will add that BAC wipes work really well for keeping all kind of body nasties (fungus, microbes, staph, etc.) at bay; you can find them at most medical supply places. Just a different suggestion... I will also add that Zeasorb is another great desiccant powder I've used for years.
> 
> Come back and let us know what's working for you, Dan. :icon_smile:


Ok Smaster, do agree about chucking out all aluminium based deodorant and anti prespirants, I use some natural kosher bull.... roll on and it's ok, wash morning and evening therefore preventing bad smell as much as I can but I don't have to do anything, even if I just seat down my armpits are wet and it shows on my shirt and it bothers me. When you said that you don't use deodorant, does it mean that you don't sweat at all? I mean, I can fight bad smell but not the wetness.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I hold those offering advice above in the highest regard, I must disagree with the suggestions recommending doing away with deoderants so quickly, when this quest for options has indeed, just begun. If one's deoderant/antiperspirant is causing a rash, have you tried finding a milder solution? Have you consulted your family physician or a Dermatologist? Experimentation with the moisture wicking, anti-microbial underwear seems to hold respectable promise for a positive solution. Stick with your quest...there is an acceptable solution to be found for your present delimma!


----------



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

FWIW, if the underarm pads work, use them. You mentioned it says for both men and women, so what's the hang up? Even if it was supposedly just for women, if it worked for me, I'd use them.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I've not explored this option in any detail, but a friend of the family had a similar issue and I think a dermatologist gave him Botox (!) shots under his arm. Worked like a charm. But if you're turned off by anti-perspirants, not sure how you'll feel about botulism shots.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Ouch!! The very thought of shots in the armpits crazy makes my eyes want to start to leak. I think I would stick with the damp armpits?


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

dantealigiery said:


> Ok Smaster, do agree about chucking out all aluminium based deodorant and anti prespirants, I use some natural kosher bull.... roll on and it's ok, wash morning and evening therefore preventing bad smell as much as I can but I don't have to do anything, even if I just seat down my armpits are wet and it shows on my shirt and it bothers me. When you said that you don't use deodorant, does it mean that you don't sweat at all? I mean, I can fight bad smell but not the wetness.


Kosher pit juice, eh? Never heard of that - not sure why it needs to be kosher... heh. I'm just razzin' ya! The Wife uses one of those salt crystal thingies, but she says it does not control sweating, just odor. Sure I sweat, everyone sweats

OK, I misunderstood that the real issue is the sweat, not the odor. There are so many reasons why you could be experiencing excessive sweating - food, weight, psychological, anxiety... For example, I always had a problem with sweaty hands and feet (started when I was 8 or 9, so I sympathize with your situation); I was embarrassed to shake hands with anyone. I'm talking about dripping sweat; I could hold my hands out and drops would fall off, same with my feet - my sister would tease me mercilessly. I tried all kinds of stuff, but after careful observation and noting when it was happening, 20+ years later I finally figured out that my hands and feet sweat when I am cold. Weird. So, now I make sure to regulate my temperature, and it's hardly an issue at all.

Anyway, it might help to monitor some of the variables surrounding when it occurs. However, if it's constant -all day, all night - it may not be an external cause. Have you talked to a doctor? There's a bunch of treatments available, ranging from OTC medications, Rx meds, E-stim, lasers, surgery... Obviously, you want to start with the least invasive and move up the scale.

Your OP inquiry regarding pads is a good place to start, but I understand the "female product" thing; I see that our gracious host, Mr. Gilchrist, chimed in suggesting the Thompson Tee. Perhaps that would be a good place to start. If that does not work to your satisfaction, something OTC could be your next step, e.g. Sweat Block. After that, you should consult with a physician and discuss some options.

It's good that you are seeking advice and help; you don't need to suffer embarrassment and discomfort.

Keep working at it, and let us know your progress. :icon_smile:


----------



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

It's not as bad as it sound. I'm in late 30's and probably my body is going through change. Before I wasn't sweating, now I am, now even the sweat smell bad so it has to be some sort of phase. In a same time, before I could murder 7-8 beers, now I can do with hardly 3-4. It's age and have no problem with that. have no problem with a sweating. Let it sweat. But do have a problem with a sweat marks on my shirt. And when I talk to my mates about pads, they would not even consider it and I;m wondering why not. I know it sound femalish but why should female have monopoly on them or any other pads and why should I feel that that is female product. You see, even on this tread it's only THOMASK who said YES, why not, use them, and it make sense, I will. Hm. Actually, I wan't mention to anybody that I'm using them, just for the time being. O boy, I feel sorry for these guys who wear women knickers and clothes and staff....they must have a lots of confusion in their heads....hehe


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

ThomasK said:


> FWIW, if the underarm pads work, use them. You mentioned it says for both men and women, so what's the hang up? Even if it was supposedly just for women, if it worked for me, I'd use them.


Agree. If the pads work for you, use them. Your manhood is not compromised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

My issue is "dirty pits". BO has not been my main issue, but I get sick of throwing away good shirts and almost never wear white dress shirts. The Thompson Tee sounds worth trying and I just ordered two. Will let you know how they work as Spring is coming in now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantealigiery (Mar 20, 2012)

Quick update. I wore them today...with a pride.


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

I wore the Thompson Tees over the last two days when the temps were in the 70's. Must admit that the feel of the cotton is excellent and the under arm pads felt just fine and not bulky at all. They fit fine. But, for some reason these shirt makers clearly don't understand why people buy V necks. I thought that the idea is to not be able to see the shirt with the top button open on a sports or polo shirt. Thompson gets the underarm issue, but can't produce a decent V. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

I got an email that the Thompson Tee is now available in deep Vee version, with a special of $19.99 which sounds like a good value. In the meantime, I had ordered some of the BB Country Club shirts during the F&F sale. $35 less 25%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

